# Spain will not allow right hand drive Motorhomes to be exported.



## Fisherman (May 8, 2021)

Found this in this months MMM.
I thought some may find this helpful.


***** Image removed by Admin, we cannot copy and repost an exact copy of copywritten work ******


----------



## jacquigem (May 8, 2021)

Interesting article. We had this challenge last year when we decided to take Spanish residency. Many said our right hand drive Autotrail Mohawk could not get Spanish plates as hab door on left hand side. Went to Leigh at Spanish number plates who took us to Radovan. No problem but they spent a lot of time measuring ground clearance. Tax based on 15k valuation was3k. Ouch but could not get any trade in value so went for it asa good van. What we have learned in Spain is if at first you don't get the right answer keep asking. So far there has always been a way.


----------



## yeoblade (May 8, 2021)

Hope you're not infringing copyrights of MMM


----------



## Fisherman (May 8, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> Hope you're not infringing copyrights of MMM



Do you wish me to remove this then, just say and I will.
I doubt very much if they know who I am, or would bother.


----------



## Wully (May 8, 2021)

Gees a tenner and I won’t tell them your names Bill and you live in campsie.


----------



## jacquigem (May 8, 2021)

Why are we talking about removing a post that some might be interested in?


----------



## Fisherman (May 8, 2021)

Wully said:


> Gees a tenner and I won’t tell them your names Bill and you live in campsie.



I will post yer tenner to

Wully
Scottish Parliament 
Piracy and copyright dept 
holyrood 
Edinburgh


----------



## Fisherman (May 8, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Why are we talking about removing a post that some might be interested in?



Ask the poster, I have posted plenty from MMM over the years on here.
I suppose I could have referred to it word for word, but then that may also breech copyrights.
I have seen hundreds of posts on here of a similar vein, and the net is full of such technical copyright breeches.
If I was MMM I would be happy of the free publicity for their excellent mag which I subscribe to.
Bottom line, I won’t ever be exporting a moho anywhere, I simply thought I was being helpful.
But if I am asked to remove it, or the mods wish to I have no probs with this whatsoever.


----------



## rugbyken (May 8, 2021)

one of our members mondailpete/laikapete lived in torrieveija tried to exchange his van to a van conversion bought the mondail over here tried to get it registered in spain couldn’t get it over the compliance hurdle due to the habitation door on wrong side  luckily bought with that understanding that it was compliant so was able to get refund , so a car with a passenger door is different ?


----------



## jacquigem (May 8, 2021)

Exactly , left hand drive cars driver will always get out into road in Spain . Leigh said it was something to do with being euro compliant for our 2010 van .Number on log book and on plate in engine compartment.


----------



## yeoblade (May 9, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Ask the poster, I have posted plenty from MMM over the years on here.
> I suppose I could have referred to it word for word, but then that may also breech copyrights.
> I have seen hundreds of posts on here of a similar vein, and the net is full of such technical copyright breeches.
> If I was MMM I would be happy of the free publicity for their excellent mag which I subscribe to.
> ...


That'll be alright then, I'm not saying it's not useful, caught my eye because of it's interest. Keep going.
More of concern to the website owner maybe than you.


----------



## Fisherman (May 9, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> That'll be alright then, I'm not saying it's not useful, caught my eye because of it's interest. Keep going.
> More of concern to the website owner maybe than you.


Yeoblade I take your point, but this site and every other site is awash with information posted from independent publications. If I posted a link to say a full magazine that would be risky, and even stupid. But in reality, I would be amazed at MMM if they had an issue with what I did. But as I said I am happy to see it removed if phill decides to. But if done a precedent would be set.


----------

